# Konservierte Wattwürmer???



## olaf70 (11. Mai 2010)

N`Abend zusammen!

Hier bei uns an der Nordsee Nähe Cuxhaven ist es schwierig,wenn nicht gar unmöglich Wattwürmer zu kaufen. Das Suchen hingegen ist relativ einfach, aber halt ein wenig anstrengend und die Tide muß auch zum Zeitplan passen.
In Dänemark habe ich mal konservierte Wattwürmer aus einem Automaten(!) an einem Angelgeschäft gezogen.Ähnlich wie Zigaretten. Die waren gar nicht mal sooo schlecht.
Kann man sowas bei uns eigentlich auch kaufen oder bestellen? Oder hat jemand Tips, wie man Wattwürmer haltbar machen kann?


----------



## vermesser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Ganz einfach: übergebliebene Wattwürmer einzeln auf ne Salzschicht legen und von oben wieder mit Salz bestreuen...die werden knochentrocken und bei Wasserkontakt wieder fast normal. Das machst Du schichtweise...funzt super und dauert nur wenige Minuten.

Ich hab dafür ne Plastikdose mit Löchern unten...da tropft das rausgezogene Wasser raus und nach ungefähr drei Tagen sind die Würmer fertig.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

das wirklich interessant werde das auch mal probieren?? Und wie lange läst du sie im wasser wenn du welche brauchst oder gar nicht ins wasser ?? 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Rosi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: übergebliebene Wattwürmer einzeln auf ne Salzschicht legen und von oben wieder mit Salz bestreuen...die werden knochentrocken



Moin Ihr, blos nicht knochentrocken werden lassen!!

Ich bin etwas schreibfaul, lies bei den Salzis nach.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (1. August 2010)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

jap kann ich auch nur empfehlen klappt super!


----------



## Kistenmann (2. August 2010)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Ihr, blos nicht knochentrocken werden lassen!!
> 
> Ich bin etwas schreibfaul, lies bei den Salzis nach.


Ich bin über deine Seite immer wieder begeistert #h


----------



## Snah (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Servus!

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit aus Österreich vorab Wattwürmer für die Nordsee zu bekommen und bin darauf gestoßen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wattwurm-Wat...he-und-Platten-100ml-100ml-6-95-/190814597558

Kennt wer dieses Zeug? Ist das eine Alternative, die Sinn macht?

Vielen Dank und l.G.
Hans


----------



## Tino (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Hallo
Ich würde mir frische Wattwürmer kaufen und sie ,wie im Geschäft,hältern.

Ne Köderfischpumpe in den Eimer und jeden Tag das Wasser wechseln ,oder sogar 2 X wechseln.

Wie lange die da durchhalten weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## Ra.T (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Hallo...,
eine Sache ist mir da noch etwas unklar.

Sollte man die Dose mit den gesalzenen Würmern besser in den Kühlschrank stellen, damit die Salzies im Sommer nicht zu warm werden und evtl. anfangen zu gahren ?

Oder macht den Würmer im Salz ca. 25 - 30 Grad Raumtemperatur nichts aus.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## derporto (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> eine Sache ist mir da noch etwas unklar.
> 
> Sollte man die Dose mit den gesalzenen Würmern besser in den Kühlschrank stellen, damit die Salzies im Sommer nicht zu warm werden und evtl. anfangen zu gahren ?
> ...



Bei den Temperaturen werden sie erst so richtig schön umami :m

Habe die Salzis nach Rosis Anweisung bereits 2 Mal aus übriggebliebenen Wattis hergestellt. Im Kühlschrank würde ich sie an deiner Stelle nicht dauerhaft lagern, allerhöchstens in einem geruchsfesten, luftdicht bedeckelbaren Gefäß. Ich habe die Wattis im kühlen Keller aufbewahrt, das genügte von der Temperatur her völlig. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich die Salzis bislang nicht länger als max. 2 Wochen gelagert habe.


----------



## buttweisser (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Ich habs erst einmal versucht und dabei immer wieder das feuchte Salz gegen neues ausgetauscht. Was dabei herauskam, waren "Salzstangen", die auch nach längerem Einweichen nicht mehr weich wurden. 

Ein Kumpel wiederum hatte nur noch stinkenden Matsch. Der hat aber wahrscheinlich zusätzlich zum Salz noch Wasser in die Büchse getan. Genau kann ich das aber nicht sagen. Werde es auch mal nach Rosis Anleitung versuchen.


----------



## derporto (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich habs erst einmal versucht und dabei immer wieder das feuchte Salz gegen neues ausgetauscht. Was dabei herauskam, waren "Salzstangen", die auch nach längerem Einweichen nicht mehr weich wurden.
> 
> Ein Kumpel wiederum hatte nur noch stinkenden Matsch. Der hat aber wahrscheinlich zusätzlich zum Salz noch Wasser in die Büchse getan. Genau kann ich das aber nicht sagen. Werde es auch mal nach Rosis Anleitung versuchen.



Ich zitiere mal Rosi unter Bezugnahme auf ihr Bindestübchen, da hast du schon die Antwort auf die "Salzstangenfrage", vllt hast du es ja auch schon selbst gelesen: "_Das Salz wird durch die Würmer feucht. So soll es auch sein,  feucht. Würde man das Salz austauschen, würden die Salzis fest, steif  und bröckeln. Bleibt das Salz feucht, sind die Salzis elastisch.  So lassen sie sich auch nach Wochen noch bequem über einen Haken ziehen."_


----------



## buttweisser (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Ja genau das habe ich auch gelesen, aber leider erst nach der Salzstangenproduktion.


----------



## sunny (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Das klappt ganz ausgezeichnet, so wie Rosi das beschrieben hat. Aber spart nicht mit dem Salz. Wir nehmen für 30 Wattis 500 gr. Salz, nur so als ungefährer Richtwert. Hängt auch von der Größe der Würmer ab.


----------



## buttweisser (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Danke. Ich werde es mal nach Deinen Angaben probieren.


----------



## Ra.T (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es nun auch einmal ausprobiert und die Würmer in Salzlagen gehältert. 

Da meine Finger stark allergisch gegen den Wurmsaft reagieren, war ich auf die Reaktion meiner Haut sehr gespannt.

Also, Würmer nach dem Kauf direkt in Salz eingelegt und ab in den Kühlschrank damit. Über Nacht wurde denen dann fast vollständig das Wasser entzogen.

Am nächstan Tag alles verangelt und meiner Finger
*zeigten keine Reaktion * mehr.

Die Würmer sahen nach dem Wasserkontakt auch relativ normal wieder aus und Seebarsche wurden auch damit gefangen.

Die Hintergründe, warum meine Finger mit diesem Verfahren kaum
noch eine Reaktion zeigen, sind mir erst einmal völlig egal.

Ich danke auf jeden Fall Rosi und für mich bist du nun zur Wunderheilerin aufgestiegen.:l

PS. Mann sollte nur große Würmer einlegen, kleine schrumpfen zu sehr zusammen.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Auch von mir zum einen ein großes Danke an Rosi fürs "Rezept"..

Und zum anderen an Ralf für den Erfahrungsbericht....

Super!!


----------



## Ra.T (13. September 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Hallo...,
hab noch 2 Bilder von meinen Salzis gefunden.
Da waren sie schon fast 2 Wochen eingelegt.

Das Bild mit den Würmern zeigt diese nach dem ersten Wassserkontakt.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (15. September 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Hallo ...,
nur der Form halber:

Falls sich jemand wundert, warum die Würmer in der Dose 2 Wochen verweilten.
Ich hatte nach dem ersten Test, erst einmal in 2 Wochen lebende Mesheften (Muscheln), insg. 6 Kilo, verangelt.

Danach waren erst wieder die Würmer dran.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2016)

*AW: Konservierte Wattwürmer???*

Moin in die Runde, freut mich wenn es euch gelungen ist haltbare Salzis herzustellen, die auch noch fangen und keine Allergie verursachen. Zur Zeit gibt es im flachen, warmen Ostseewasser jede Menge Garnelen. Die kann man ebenfalls so einsalzen.


----------

